# net-misc/vidalia disappeared.. why?

## odin_ago

It looks like vidalia package (a GUI frontend for TOR, which is an internet anonymization system) has disappeared from portage. Does anyone know what happened? Or where can I try to find more information?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

odin_ago,

Look in the attic for old ebuilds. The changelog should say why it was removed.

If you still want it add it to your local overlay.  The sources will be gone from the gentoo mirrors but they may well still be on the web.

----------

## odin_ago

It says "remove from the tree after 30 days p.masked", but what does this mean? Why was the package masked?

----------

## geek_minion

Are there any other GUIs available for tor?

----------

